# Temporary jobs in Thailand



## marvelsm (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello all, I was wondering about the possibility of temp work in Thailand. I know that permanent jobs are nearly impossible to get but there could perhaps be temp work available? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Marvesm


----------

